# EOI Support Required



## toufiq (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi all,

I am new this forum and found it interesting and helpful.please help me to fill the online EOI for newzealand immigration purpose.

Please see my EOI table summary and can not see points against qualification even i filled it completely.

Principal Applicant - Toufiq-ur-Rehman Korai	Points	Complete	
Identity 25	No	
Character 0	Yes	
Health 0	Yes	
English Language Ability 0	Yes	
Skilled Employment 0	Yes	
Recognised Qualifications 0	Yes	
Recognised Work Experience 35	No	
Children 0	Yes	
Other Family 0	Yes	
Declaration for Person Assisting Applicant 0	Yes	


Regards,
Toufiq


----------

